# HP  Laserjet P3015 wird wärend eines A5 Druck deutlich langsamer



## peters-leuchten (30. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

den oben genannten Drucker haben wir neu.
Hier folgendes Problem.

Ein Druckauftrag von 70 Din A5 Seiten wird nach rund 25 gedruckten Seiten deutlich langsamer.

Kann jemand schnell Helfen

Danke und Gruß
Peters-Leuchten
Björn Beck


----------



## kleinekröte (31. Oktober 2013)

hallo peters-leuchten, 

kann es sein, dass das an dem Dokument liegt und es sich um ein allgemeines Speicherproblem handelt, bei dem sich der Drucker intern verheddert? Also das es vielleicht an der Datei liegt?
Hast du es schon mal mit einem anderen Dokumet ausprobiert?


----------



## ulica (1. November 2013)

Hallo, 

kann das sein, dass es vlt an technischen Details liegt? Also standartmäßig hat der HP Laserjet P3015 eine Speicherkapazität von 96 MB, die sich auf 608 MB erweitern lässt, von dacher denke ich nicht, dass es ein Speicherproblem ist. vor allem, die Seiten sind ja kleiner. Vielleicht muss man den einfach mit verschiedenen Hardware-Erweiterungen wie Festplatte und Ethernet-Steckkarte aufrüsten?


----------



## kleinekröte (4. November 2013)

hallo peters-leuchten, 

hast du jetzt schon herausgefunden, woran es liegt bzw. lag?


----------

